
Seeking beta testers for iOS app to meet internet celebs, free during beta - verigeoff
http://veriapp.co
======
verigeoff
We have some lofty goals as well as vision and such about disrupting
traditional fame models and re-visting the monetization of fame on the
internet.

First things first, we need to make sure our app doesn't fall over at Tech
Crunch Disrupt and over the next couple weeks. All feedback welcome, generally
once you've signed up at our website you should get added for access in 24
hours.

Best feedback between now and the end of October will get a $1000 cash prize
(sorry it's in CAD)

Top 10 pieces of feedback, bugs and pointing out things that suck will receive
$150 in credit to be used on our platform when it's paid.

We'll track all this publically in the coming weeks after TCD, including
leaderboards and such for transparency.

If you have more than 10,000 followers and you are interested in testing the
app out, we really want to talk! Tweet or Facebook us and we will call you
with some very compelling offers.

